# Chiu Hua Dancer



## fogged_up_glass_boxes (Oct 16, 2022)

My fav. Photo taken against my wall fountain on the patio.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2022)

Rapunzel Rapunzel, let down those curls!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2022)

Nice colors


----------



## GuRu (Nov 23, 2022)

Lovely flowers with long curled petals ans an intense colouration.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 24, 2022)

Very nice, saturated colours!


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 25, 2022)

Pretty lovely indeed!


----------

